# Any Shrimp Keepers in Alberta?



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone kept Shrimps or Inverts or Crustaceans over there?


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm me!!!


----------

